# Ladue: Stuck in the Mud



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

This is what happens when you drive where you shouldn't.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SHOULDA HAD A FORD


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHOULDA HAD A FORD


the uncommon common sense!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

a rear winch would come in handy LOL my next purchase


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

What was this guy thinking??? Did he honestly think he could just drive to the waters edge?? And how??? That's not even close to a parking spot...dude had to have gotten run off the road or something right? No one's THAT dumb.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

My gmc can go anywhere! Except through 2ft of black lake bottom sludge! Smells horrible too!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That poor dog. Lol. He's stuck with a stuck owner.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

ya13ya03 said:


> That poor dog. Lol. He's stuck with a stuck owner.


Owner will probably blame the dog also.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My xpert 4 whl dr DEWD would say put er in double nuts low lock and balls to the walls 
I got my buddies s10 stuck just like that while turkey hunting once he was MADDD LOL 😜 I feel for ya I J


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow! That water is low. Actually not really surprised. A few years ago I had my little 12' sea nymph out south of 422 bridge and ran aground well out in middle. I stepped out of boat and walked about 25 feet without getting feet wet. 

I could only imagine what truck drivers and others thought when crossing 422...and seeing me walking around on top of water lol.

Don.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol looks like it's a temp tag... New truck wasn't quite up to that guy's expectations


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHOULDA HAD A FORD


Right, it wouldn't have been that far in!!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That would be a funny test drive.
All joking aside.. this really sucks for that guy, I hope he had a friend with a long strap close by.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

His name is Stuck in Damud!!!


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

…but it’s a 4 wheel drive!!! They’re not supposed to get stuck! 🤔


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool tailgate though!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

westbranchbob said:


> What was this guy thinking??? Did he honestly think he could just drive to the waters edge?? And how??? That's not even close to a parking spot...dude had to have gotten run off the road or something right? No one's THAT dumb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


That looks like the ramp by 44. If so then i doubt he got run off the road.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Have to GPS them blocks for spring time fishing....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHOULDA HAD A FORD


I see he does have the fork lift option on his bumper though....


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Uglystix said:


> That would be a funny test drive.
> All joking aside.. this really sucks for that guy, I hope he had a friend with a long strap close by.


I was thinking the same thing "test drive" that will teach that car dealer to rip me off LMAO


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep that’s the 44 ramp, butt head didn’t want to walk. Serves him right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

“Our owners are dedicated individuals, respected by their peers, whose passion and abilities set them apart,” said GMC marketing director Rich Latek of the new ad campaign. “Their values reflect our ‘Professional Grade’ spirit and we look forward to bringing that emotional connection to life. And we’re excited to show how we think our customers live their lives like pros.”


----------



## stevespencer008 (9 mo ago)

Super G said:


> …but it’s a 4 wheel drive!!! They’re not supposed to get stuck! 🤔


When your stuck in 4 wheel drive, your REALLY stuck!!


----------



## MikeT (Aug 31, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> This is what happens when you drive where you shouldn't.
> 
> View attachment 494249
> 
> View attachment 494250


In the wise words of Forest Gump " Stupid is as stupid does".


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Little do we know the dog "double dog dared him"...


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Man fished ladue for a few hours today lowest I’ve ever seen it been fishing there for 40 years crazy low


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Wow! That water is low. Actually not really surprised. A few years ago I had my little 12' sea nymph out south of 422 bridge and ran aground well out in middle. I stepped out of boat and walked about 25 feet without getting feet wet.
> 
> I could only imagine what truck drivers and others thought when crossing 422...and seeing me walking around on top of water lol.
> 
> Don.


Bet they were in church Sunday!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Must have thought he was driving this


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Super G said:


> …but it’s a 4 wheel drive!!! They’re not supposed to get stuck! 🤔


Reminds me of a quote from a John Gierach book. "Four wheel drive doesn't mean you can go just anywhere you please. What it usually winds up meaning is that you get stuck in a whole lot worse places!"


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Was that your truck John?


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Eye Dr said:


> Was that your truck John?


This is for all u fordy's. A few years ago I was going fishing on the Kokossing in a canoe.I fish with minnows which I catch myself. My brother was with me but he only is an artificial guy. He wouldn't help me catch my bait so I went to Schenckt creek to get them.I told him to park paralell on the roadside next to it when he got there. Instead he backed into a spot. When we tried to leave we were stuck. Couldn't get out even in 4wd. Had to be pulled out by another pickup with a chain. It was a FORD..


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Wasn't the trucks fault!!


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

mach1cj said:


> Wasn't the trucks fault!!


Still a FORD.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Now I am not saying I would never get stuck in my truck (2013 F 150 super cab 4x4) But I have offered to pull other people in none Ford trucks out of deep snow, and man the looks they give me LOL 

I will say that the Chevy guys are more insulted than the Dodge guys. But none of them have accepted the offer of a helping hand.

Myself, if I ever get stuck and someone comes by in a Dodge or Chevy and asks if I need help getting out. I will gladly accept their offer. Of course that's after I have them sign the non disclosure agreement I keep in the glove compartment for such an occasion. I don't want them telling their friends they had to pull a Ford out of the snow LOL


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Went hunting with a friend in Harrison county many years ago got stuck off the road on a muddy slope got pulled out by a K- car 😐


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Ah the K-Cars... brings back memories. The poor mans Mercedes.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Took my driver's ed driving in a K car.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Uglystix said:


> Ah the K-Cars... brings back memories. The poor mans Mercedes.


The K Car is the reason the Amish still ride horses...........


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Moo Juice said:


> Took my driver's ed driving in a K car.


I did also. I even got to take drivers ed while I in school.......


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

And yet another Friday idiot at the same place.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Should ticket them just for being stupid..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Reminds me of the time abt 50 yrs ago, being Younger & Dumber!, I accepted an offer to go “duck hunting” at Berlin with a “friend“(no, more like an “acquaintance!”), who had an old patched together Jeep. Somehow, we off-roaded it into the back of the first little bay SW of of the RR trestle. The bay was drained way down but he “had to“ get over to the raised rr bed bank because it had some brushy “cover”). He started driving across the sandy muck telling me it’s A Jeep, “would go anywhere”!! Abt halfway across, it got really soupy!, then we got stuck up to the axles! We got out, “mushed” back to the “trail” we’d come in on, and(luckily!) walked way back towards 224 to find a farmer who had a big 4 wd tractor and a long chain. He graciously agreed to come pull us out for all the cash we had between us-$20!-Quote the Raven-“Nevermore”!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Looks like Ladue got a bit more water


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> What was this guy thinking??? Did he honestly think he could just drive to the waters edge?? And how??? That's not even close to a parking spot...dude had to have gotten run off the road or something right? No one's THAT dumb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


C'mon Bob ..!?! There are plenty of "Dumb' to fill the ALL gaps... !! Lol


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> SHOULDA HAD A FORD


I HATE to say it .. a Ford wouldn't have made the guy driving ,,smart enough, to have avoided that slop hole..!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Did you have AAA ?


----------

